
Tesla Battery Swap Is The Hoax Of The Year - act9
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/12/21/the-tesla-battery-swap-is-the-hoax-of-the-year/
======
Aqueous
Oy. Tesla has shown good faith in building up the infrastructure for fast
charging and demonstrating battery swapping technology, even if the
infrastructure for battery swap is not yet there. They have picked up the
slack where the government has failed to provide infrastructure. Surely carbon
credits were designed to incentivize this kind of innovation and
manufacturing, and as far as I can see Tesla is the best example of a company
that stands a chance of bringing fast charging electric vehicles with battery
swap technology to the mass market . In short, the carbon credits system is
working, it is incentivizing the kidn of innovation we need.

This person has a political axe to grind and a personal agenda....apparently
because they are a climate change denier.

~~~
mikhailt
I don't have an understanding of this whole credits system, it just never
clicks properly with me but that's my fault, I couldn't find a proper source
to analyze it.

While I totally agree with you, he does have a tiny point. If there are no
actual battery swap faculties, then why should Tesla be getting the credits
worth tens of million of dollars from the government or aka from our tax
money?

I rather Tesla get an actual loan from the government to test the battery swap
concept rather than trying to game the credits system if that is in fact that
they're doing.

------
lfuller
At the risk of sounding Ad Hominem, "whatsupwiththat.com" is primarily a
climate change denial website and scientific conspiracy theory blog. I'd take
any claims with a grain of salt.

